# Lady in Miami



## Jack-A-Poo (Aug 21, 2011)

Some new pics of Sasha....I finally shaved off her teddy bear face, gave her poodle feet as well and put her in a Miami :beauty: She looks all grown up now! Also hubby got a new toy, a soft box so we got some pretty nice pics of her  She sorta looks like an :angel: minus the wings and a halo


----------



## Laceypoo (Aug 23, 2011)

Oh, what a precious face. She really does look like an angel. I love her new style!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

SHE LOOKS GREAT!!! I've always preferred a "clean" poodle face and Sasha is no exception. It changes her entire expression--and it really brings out her eyes. BEAUTIFUL!  

(You--or is it your hubby?--take such _fabulous _pictures.)


----------



## Jack-A-Poo (Aug 21, 2011)

Yeah it's amazing how different they can look with or without shaved muzzle! And hubby's the one with the photography talent, I just know how to use a normal digital auto where it does all the work for me :lol:


----------



## MamaTiff (Sep 23, 2011)

Awwwww! I think the last one is my fav. She's got such a pretty face on her!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_She's darling! She does have a very pretty face! That was very sweet of you to give hubby a soft box. He uses it well._


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*Jack-A-Poo*: I would keep that precious face shaved, and a firm grip on that ace photographer husband of yours as well. :camera: A new haircut can do wonders for a gal, Sasha's sure proof of that. She looks dainty and pretty and angelic as can be! (She may hide her "halo" from time to time, but with a face like hers, she can still make any heart take flight!):angel2:


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Wow! What a difference! She looks so cute! I admire you for taking the plunge and shaving her face! We always say "it's just hair" but we tend to get very attached to it!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I love her <3


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Before, she was an amazing example of artistic grooming. Now she's an amazing example of a beautiful poodle! Bravo.


----------



## Jack-A-Poo (Aug 21, 2011)

Yes it was very hard to get the clipper to do the first cut! I just kept telling myself just do it and it'll grow back if I don't like it :lol: It took awhile to get used to it but it has grown on us and now I love the shaved face look. Makes her look more girlish and ladylike 

Hubby took a little longer to get used to it.....he called her Big Bird from Sesame Street coz all of a sudden she had long visible muzzle and with the topknot he said she looks like Big Bird :frusty: But he's over that now :lol:


----------



## vickylou (Jul 26, 2009)

Omg I love it, she looks stunning, gotta love a clean face


----------

